
Yep, We're at That Point. Gorsuch Gets the Reddit Horse/Duck Question - BinaryIdiot
http://www.nbcnews.com/card/yep-were-point-gorsuch-gets-reddit-horse-duck-question-n736746
======
losteverything
Background?

~~~
pizza
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/horse-sized-
duck](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/horse-sized-duck)

~~~
losteverything
So you could say with a better than 50% guess Gorsuch never was in a live AMA
or is not a Reddit regular. I suppose it's good to know a future supreme court
justice does not use reddit.

